# More ... > Exchange and mart >  Thorne's Winter Sale

## gavin

For those of you not on Gill's email list, here are this year's bargains from Thorne:

Dear Customer

 Our Winter Sale will start online at 3.00am on Saturday 3rd January 2015  when full details will be live on our website http://www.thorne.co.uk/winter-sale     Telephone sale orders can be made from 9.00am on Monday 5th January.

  For the last two years, our website crashed with all the additional  sale traffic.   (As proven on Black Friday, even the biggest websites  can go down)   However, to try to alleviate the problem, we are  starting the sale at the time of 3.00am in the hope that beekeepers will order  from the sale as they wake up.     We have our fingers  crossed!

Orders over £100.00 will be sent carriage free within the UK, except the  Channel Islands.

Sale ends 5.00pm Wednesday 23rd January 2015.

We will send the orders out as soon as we can but please be  patient.    In previous years, we've had three weeks work for the  despatch department in the first day of the sale!    Payments  made by card will not be taken from your account until the order is ready for  despatch.    Paypal payments are taken immediately.

Orders can be only collected from Rand or any of our branches by arrangement.

If you don't wish to receive messages from us, please reply to this message  asking to be taken off our database.

Shown below  is a list of the items available.

(the list exceeds the maximum post size - see more below)

----------


## gavin

*
* *Hive Parts – second quality cedar, all empty, flat packed and complete with nails and plastic runners*
National Brood Body   17.00
National Super            13.50
National 4” Roof         18.00
National Open Mesh Floor     13.50
National Crownboard, No Escapes     7.50
National 14”x12” Brood Body 28.00
*
Frames–second quality timber, packs of 50s*
DN1/SN1         26.00
DN4/SN4         29.00
DN5/SN5         37.00
14”x12”           42.00
BS Manley        37.00
Commercial Deep,  Shallow,  Manley 37.00
Langstroth Deep, Shallow, Manley     37.00
Dadant Manley                       37.00
Langstroth Jumbo       42.00
OSB Frames    29.00
Smith DN5 and SN5     29.00
*
Miscellaneous*
17” GRID ONLY           5.00
18” GRID ONLY           5.00
Full size Langstroth grid only  7.00
250g 1.6x38 mm Galv Panel Pins       1.00
250g 1.6x25mm Galv Panel Pins        1.00
250g 1.6x25mm Flat Head Wire Nails           1.00
Wire Crimper  5.50
Pair plastic frame runners, min 10” approx. 20p
100 Narrow Plastic Ends, Red 3.25
100 Narrow Plastic Ends, Blue            3.25
100 Narrow Plastic Ends, Green         3.25
100 Narrow Plastic Ends, Yellow        3.25
Castellated Mouseguard        2.25
Ventilated Mouseguard          2.25
Standard Mouseguard            50p
10x Standard Mouseguard     4.00
Rhombus Escape         1.50
Plastic Porter Bee Escape       50p
Circular Escape           2.00
Bee Quick, 200ml       10.00
Corner Supports, set4 50p
Economy Hive Strap    1.50
Standard hive strap     2.00
Ratchet hive strap       3.00
S/S Smoker, with removable firebox  13.50
Adjustable Fasteners   2.00
Liquid Bee Smoke       1.00
Apifuge            7.50
Budget Claw Hive Tool           2.00
Standard Stainless Steel Hive Tool     6.00
C1 Hive Tool    10.00
National Frame Rest   2.00
Tool Grip         6.50
Palm Tool-large          6.00
Palm Tool-small          5.00
ApiCharm        8.50
National Insulated Quilt          1.20     
Occasional Jacket & Veil, Large         5.00
Open Mesh Helmet    5.00
Jacket and Fencing Hood        20.00
Jacket and RoundHat  20.00
All in One, Adult          35.0
Leather gloves with gauntlets 5.00
Uncapping Fork           2.75
Serrated Knife 7.50
Utility uncapping knife            5.00
S/S Double Strainer     13.50
Nylon Double Strainer 6.00
Conical Tap Strainer   12.50
Honey Dispenser         10.00
Plastic Honey Valve, 1½”        6.00
Hazard Warning Labels x100  2.00
Hazard Warning Labels x1000            10.00
1000 L12 Tamper Labels – White and green bee      10.00
1000 L12 Tamper Labels – Natural Hive        10.00
1000 L12 Tamper Labels – Yellow and green bee     10.00
100 L12 Tamper Labels – Green and white skep       1.80
100 L12 Tamper Labels – Yellow and black skep       1.80
1000 Squeeze Bear Labels      3.00
50 Old Style Cut Comb Containers and 4C, please note the occasional container may have a small hole or poor fitting lid. They should all be checked with water before use with honeycomb.          8.00
100 Plastic Mini Pots  3.00
8oz Rectangular Comb Cutter            12.50
Pollen Trap, Langstroth          5.50
Polish Tins, 10 1.00
Stainless steel Grafting Tool   3.50
Queen Introduction Cage       25p
Plastic Press in Cage   25p
Clip Catcher    2.75
Marking Cage and Plunger     2.75
Plastic Queen Catcher            2.75
Butler Cage     1.20
10x Galvanized Mesh, min size 12”sq.           2.50
National Frame Feeder           7.50
Water Feeder  50p
English Feeder 8.50
12X English Feeders    93.50
Set of 8 Royle Posters 10.50
20X Wooden Honey Server     4.50
10 sheets Coloured Candle Sheets, Mixed Colours, Slight Seconds 5.00
50 Round nite light holders    1.75
50 heart nite light holders      1.75
2 Frame Manual Extractor     105.00
100kg Stainless steel tank, 2 strainers and stand       150.00
*
Limited Stock – All hive parts are Western Red Cedar, except where shown –slight seconds and empty*
National Sloping Hive Stand with legs, English cedar            18.00
National sloping hive stand, English cedar     11.00
National sloping hive stand assembled          12.50
National Rhombus Board        10.00
National 4” assembled roof    20.00
National Solid Floor, no nails  13.50
National assembled solid floor, shop soiled   15.00
National Hive Stand    9.00
National 14”x12” Eke, flat, no nails and runners 8.00
National Ashforth Feeder       20.00
WBC Lift          15.00
WBC assembled super            9.00
WBC Entrance Slides  1.50
WBC assembled top bee space brood body   12.00
WBC crown board       5.00
WBC Wooden Legs, Canadian Cedar seconds            5.00
Commercial Super      15.00
Commercial brood body assembled   20.00
Commercial super assembled            15.00
Commercial super, flat – Slight Carrier Damage      15.00
Langstroth Crown board         7.50
Langstroth Super, no nails or runners            8.00
Langstroth Brood Body, no nails or runners   15.00
Langstroth brood body flat (pushed together), no nails or runners   15.00
Langs nuc flat brood body      12.00
Langs nuc flat solid floor        8.00
Langs nuc assembled brood body       12.00
Langs nuc jumbo brood body assembled       15.00
Langstroth mild steel hive stand, hammerite painted           30.00
Langstroth assembled brood body, English Cedar     12.00
Langstroth assembled solid floor       10.00
Langstroth Ashforth feeder    20.00
Smith crown board     5.00
Smith brood body flat, no nails or runners     18.00
Smith super flat, no nails or runners  13.50
Smith Wire Excluder   10.00
Dadant assembled brood body           20.00
Dadant assembled super        15.00
Dadant crown board   7.50
Dadant Ashforth Feeder         20.00
Dadant Wire Excluder 10.00
Rose OSB, second       7.00
Rose OSB assembled  10.00
Warre Hive brood body          12.00

----------


## gavin

*
Limited Stock– Miscellaneous*
50X BS One piece bottom bar 10.00
50X Commercial One piece bottom bar        10.00
50X Langstroth One piece bottom bar           10.00
Lifetime wood treatment       10.00
Silicone wax press – 5.4mm – Apis Mellifera – few air bubbles       100.00
Silicone wax press – 4.7mm – Apis Scutella – few air bubbles          100.00
10x8 slot WBC plastic castellated spacers     2.00
German Electric smoker         15.00
Bolton bellows 3.50
Large copper empire smoker 20.00
Standard stainless steel empire smoker        15.00
Bee clearing device    40.00
53mm lids – 100         1.00
Medium BOAB jack, broken zip and no hat or veil    5.00
XXL All-in-one, no hat or veil, broken zip       5.00
XS Adult BOAB All-in-one – shop soiled          15.00
28” child's jacket and veil, mark on collar     20.00
12V Transformer        20.00
24V Transformer        20.00
Horsley Board, slightly twsited           25.00
Frame Carousel          300.00
2 FramePlastic Extractor – Shop Soiled          50.00
Uni Mel – Shop Soiled 80.00
Nylon straining cloth, mark or flaw    50p
Fine cottage stainless steel strainer   40.00
Medium fine stainless steel strainer  50.00
Medium coarse stainless steel strainer         50.00
Large fine stainless steel strainer      78.00
Large lid for stainless steel strainer   12.00
Stainless steel sample honey press    100.00
Mild steel sample honey press           10.00
100 litre polythene tank, loose lid      15.00
Propolis screen material, min size 2mx20cm            50p
L11 BBE 2015x100      50p
L17 BBE 2015x100      50p
L470g Polish Label x100         1.00
L480g Polish Label x100         1.00
L490g Polish Label x100         1.00
Crystal Containers – slight bluish tinge          4.00
10X drip free honey containers          3.33
12oz Squeezee Containers x10           4.00
16oz Squeezee Containers x10           5.00
Jar Safe– a few black dots      50p
Basket for large old style steam wax extractor         12.00
Steam Wax Extractor  150.00
Digital stem thermometer–300MM Probe    20.00
Rectangular wax mould, white plastic, slight flaws   0.50
Cire D’Abeilles wax mould, white plastic, slight flaws           0.50
Bee on Flower wax mould, white plastic, slight flaws           1.00
Hexagonal wax mould (6 cavities), white plastic, slight flaws           1.00
Small Queen Bee wax mould, white plastic, slight flaws                   0.50
Cell wax mould, white plastic, slight flaws    1.00
Lovers wax mould, white plastic, slight flaws            1.00
Large Skep wax mould, white plastic, slight flaws     1.00
Maiden wax mould, white plastic, slight flaws          0.50
Valentine wax mould, white plastic, slight flaws       0.50
Boss wax mould, white plastic, slight flaws   0.50
Hexagon wax mould, white plastic, slight flaws        0.50
Rectangular wax mould, clear plastic–wax should be cooler when poured 0.50
Cire D’Abeilles, clear plastic, slight flaw–pour wax cooler   0.50
Polynuc            13.80
12V Incubator 100.00
Press-in-cage, with strips        0.83
Everynuc Wooden Frame Feeder       1.00
Woven stainless steel mesh, approx18”         5.00
1kg VarroaGard, EXP3/15       4.00
5kg VarroaGard, EXP5/15       15.00
125ml Certan, Unlabelled      8.00
100ml HiveAlive          10.00
HoneyBHealthy           7.00
1 Litre Certan  40.00
Langstroth Varroa Screen X6 – Flat, ex Steele and Brodie    5.00
Sugar Dusting Grid–Second    6.00
DN4 Wire Excluder Frame Trap – Used Once            15.00
Dadant Plastic Frame Trap     5.00
Langstroth plastic frame feeder         6.00
Nuc feeder – small cracks in lid         2.50
Commercial Observation Hive           100.00
Small Skep       20.00
The Bee Book Book     1.00
Bee-Book         1.00
Better Beginnings-book          1.00
Rectangular wax moulds – slight faults         50p
Honeybee wall chart – damage at edges       8.00
Set of original 5 Royle posters – slight damage         4.00
16 cavity nitelight holder, clear plastic, pour wax cooler      3.00
Orange candle sheets, slight seconds 5.00
Berry Red candle sheets, slight seconds        5.00
Dark Green candle sheets, slight seconds      5.00
Christmas Green candle sheets, slight seconds         5.00
Dark Violet candle sheets       5.00
Pale Green candle sheets, slight seconds       5.00
TS552 – Krisscross mould – Not symmetrical  4.00
TS627 – Straight table mould – bad cut           10.00
TS Mould – Maybe a clowns head        5.00
TS529 – Textures – bad cut    7.00
TS539 – Pineapple – bad cut  6.00
TS638 –Cracked – thin side walls       3.50
Halogen tubular light bulbs    50p

Gill, Paul and Rebecca
E.H.Thorne (Beehives) Ltd, Beehive Business Park, Rand, Market Rasen, Lincs, LN85NJ 
01673 858555 
sales@thorne.co.uk 
www.thorne.co.uk

----------


## gavin

Ah.  Having just read the thread on the BKF I now see that they have published the list on their website.  Could have saved myself 15 mins re-formatting (which didn't go that well anyway .... ) :

http://www.thorne.co.uk/winter-sale

----------

